# Making my first fursuit!!!



## inuraichi (Aug 6, 2013)

*Materials I have:*
-yellow fur
-glue gun
-furniture foam
-glove pattern
-wig
-chestbinder (after all I'm a girl)
-stuffing

*Materials I'm going to buy:*
-buckram (for pupils)
-something for the eye-white (I want it to be shiny and paintable)
-feather(s)
-red cloth
-golden cloth
-black cloth

*Here's the character I'm making: *(antola from neopets)








​

I think it's a little complicated to do the mouth area in a different fur, plus I didn't find a different shade of yellow, so he's going to be overall the same shade of yellow. I'm going to leave out the gear (gloves, leg-protectors) for now because of my time-constriction. I have a con the 23rd so I'm going to work real hard to finish him in time!

The end part of his tail is feather. It's supposed to be one big feather but I'm thinking of making it a lot of small feathers.

Now, I bought the yellow fur at the market, and I have to say the inner side(fabric) feels very rough to the touch. Should I wear something underneath it? How do you guys go about fur with rough fabric on the inside?

*My plan of action is:*
-Make the head
-For the ears, make the begin part of furniture foam so they perk up, and use stuffing for the remains to keep en soft and squishy and flexible.
-Make a sweater of yellow fur
-Make gloves of yellow fur 
-Make the tail. For toileting convenience I'm planning on making it a clip on tail like this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Make the clothing

Since he's wearing covering clothes I don't have to make a full fur-suit. 

Please give me advice about my plan of action! 
Also for the tail I'm a little stuck. It's long enough to drag over the floor if I fill it up with stuffing, and I don't want it to drag over the floor. Yet if I use wire I'll be smacking everyone around with the tail at every turn I make. And furniture foam is also too solid in my opinion. 
Anyone have any ideas on how to go about this?
What should I do for the black spots on his ears?


----------



## inuraichi (Aug 7, 2013)

Really? Nobody?


----------



## inuraichi (Aug 8, 2013)

With the deadline and all a response would be nice...


----------



## Hutch (Aug 8, 2013)

inuraichi said:


> Now, I bought the yellow fur at the market, and I have to say the inner side(fabric) feels very rough to the touch. Should I wear something underneath it? How do you guys go about fur with rough fabric on the inside?
> 
> *My plan of action is:*
> -Make the head
> ...



You are talking about an awful lot of work for just two weeks.  But nothing is saying you can't get it done 
Here's what I would say...
First with the backing on the fabric.  YES wear something underneath it.  Even if it's not itchy on the back, you should wear something under it.  Next time just get a fur that doesn't scratch .  Or you could just line it with something as well but that will take more time then just wearing under armour lol.
As for the ears I would say sew the markings in.  How you would do that is cut the exact shape you want out of a piece of paper and put it on the back side of the ear fur after its cut to its ear shape and trace around the yellow and cut it out add some marks so you can line it up, then put that same paper pattern piece on the black fur (watch your fur direction) and trace and cut it out too with the marks in the same place.  Then use a blanket stitch and hand sew them together.  With markings that small it shouldn't take too terribly long.
The tail I think you may have to compromise on a bit...if you add enough stuffing it will be off the floor but its not exactly going to be the soft swishy tail that you are looking for.  I wouldn't use the wire or foam for a tail that skinny, just use shredded foam or stuffing.  I use the shredded foam in my tails because it doesn't all fall to the end of the tail after a while.

Also just a suggestion, you don't need to make a sweater out of fur, just to the arms and attach a D-ring with Velcro straps to keep them in place, that will cut down on the heat a bit.

Good luck hope you get it done in time


----------



## inuraichi (Aug 8, 2013)

Thank you so much  That's wonderful advice!

Aaah... problem is I only have yellow and grey fur... and it's a little longer than the bright yellow one I have too... I have to consider buying some at the market but they sell a meter and a meter's 8 euro's, hmmm.... decisions decisions... 

Made the foam head today! (I worked on it all afternoon+part of the evening)
















The eye-holes are only for the pupils! He has gigantic anime eyes so I decided to use carton and shiny paper for the eye-white and iris.

Advice is welcome  If there's something that can still be changed for the better about the foam head please let me know!


----------



## mysticfyre (Aug 8, 2013)

Looks awesome so far!


----------



## Misomie (Aug 8, 2013)

A suggestion~ For the moth, trying furring it with fleece. You'd probably be able to find the color you need. :3


----------



## Jabberwocky (Aug 9, 2013)

The eye holes NEED to be bigger! Otherwise you're virtually blind.
Not that it wouldn't bbe funny to see you crash into things, but I don't think you would want that.


----------



## inuraichi (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks Mysticfire! 



Misomie said:


> A suggestion~ For the moth, trying furring it with fleece. You'd probably be able to find the color you need. :3



That's actually great advice! My only problem is the shade of fur I bought isn't perfectly matching with the bright yellow of the original.
It looks more like this:


Spoiler



http://bdb3b8.medialib.glogster.com...4d5787ceceed8/10-hour-pikachu-song-source.jpg



than this:



Spoiler



http://wallpaperid.com/pokemon-pikachu-9230-hd-wallpapers.html



In comparison of yellows. And fleece is often either the bright yellow kind, or the orangy kind I already have as fur. 




Batsy said:


> The eye holes NEED to be bigger! Otherwise you're virtually blind.
> Not that it wouldn't bbe funny to see you crash into things, but I don't think you would want that.



It's not that bad xD I've walked around with the mask on and I can see pretty well. 
Besides, I'm naturally clumsy so I'd probably trip with or without perfect sight xD


----------



## inuraichi (Aug 9, 2013)

Glued on the ear beginnings (the rest of the ears will be stuffed with squishy filling) and taped the head:






The eyes are drawn a bit too big xD after all the hair and headband also need to be on the face xD So I'll have to pay attention with cutting...

Any advice on where to draw the seam-lines? I'm thinking it's pretty to make the nose-part fur direction go upwards, as for the fur on the front of the face. But for the rest I'm clueless when it concerns fur-direction and seams.

If I imitate an animal the fur direction changes so much I have like a gazillian seam-lines and that's not pretty either. At least I've sewn a perfectly fitting fur-glove with 5 fingers before for a different cosplay, but it had visible seam-lines due to the narrow area (i have glove size 8 ) Not very, but I wouldn't want it to be visible on this costume.

And I'm aware of the nose xD it's not straight  but i drew it for funzies, not going to cut around it, I'll just paste it on the fur with hot glue once it's finished.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Aug 9, 2013)

inuraichi said:


> It's not that bad xD I've walked around with the mask on and I can see pretty well.
> Besides, I'm naturally clumsy so I'd probably trip with or without perfect sight xD



And it is for that reason that you need to have as much vision as possible.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 10, 2013)

For fur direction, make it so if you pet the head (front to back) you don't go against the material's direction (fur on the back of the head and hood should go downwards). Even if the fleece is in'st to far off from your fur, I still think it'd be a good idea beacuse the texture difference will mimic the character's muzzle.


----------



## inuraichi (Aug 10, 2013)

Okay, I bought fleece for the muzzle and cut out the tape patterns.

The tape was very sticky and sticking to each other though so I filled the inside with newspaper.
I'm a little unsure on how to go about it but I'm going to try and follow the explanation of the tutorial.


----------



## inuraichi (Aug 10, 2013)

This is what the muzzle looks like now.

I'm not happy with it... the bottom part where the fleece enters the mouth is all wrinkly. 
















 (I know the head looks square in the last picture xD but when it's on my head it's round


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 10, 2013)

inuraichi said:


> This is what the muzzle looks like now.
> 
> I'm not happy with it... the bottom part where the fleece enters the mouth is all wrinkly.
> 
> ...


Hmm . . . are you SURE you stuck to the duct tape dummy? You have to be extremely cautious with fleece, it's so easy to mess up and get that wrinkled look. I honestly think that you could try again, but before you do the mouth, try constructing the INSIDE of the muzzle, giving her or him teeth, tongue, ect.
When you're all done with that, cut the pattern out EXACTLY as you made it with the duct tape. If that still fails, try cutting one big piece, pinning it on until you're satisfied, then cut the excess.


----------



## inuraichi (Aug 10, 2013)

I did, that's why I was so surprised 

I suppose I could construct the inside of the mouth, though it's such a short snout, I don't think there's room for a tongue once I place the teeth haha xD


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 10, 2013)

inuraichi said:


> I did, that's why I was so surprised
> 
> I suppose I could construct the inside of the mouth, though it's such a short snout, I don't think there's room for a tongue once I place the teeth haha xD


Ah, no worries! Even a short piece of pink felt would suffice for a tongue. My advice, a constructed mouth = much better finished look.


----------



## inuraichi (Aug 10, 2013)

I'll be off to the store tomorrow to buy some clay for the teeth then. 
I have paint, and a shiny fluid with some asian text and CLEAR on it. (use it to gloss the lips on dolls) I can gloss the tongue and teeth with those. 

This is turning out to be so much work, I hope I can finish it before the deadline.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 10, 2013)

It is a lot of work, but think of the end result to get you pumped.  Yeah, fleece needs to be laid pretty carefully, fur can be a bit sloppier and still look good. If you cant get the fleece to behave then use fur (especially if you're running out of time). Don't worry too much about the deadline, the head takes the longest so it's going to feel slow at first, however the speed should pick up. (Especially with the arm sleeves and tail)


----------



## inuraichi (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm looking forward to the tail!!  I got this giant 50cm yellow feather, and 50 small yellow feathers which I'm going to apply to the large one. For the feathery tuft at the end of the tail 
Of course the 50cm is more than twice the size of the tuft so I'm going to have to cut it, but that's al right since Zafara tufts usually look a bit cut.

If you google image the word Zafara you should get a ton of zafara's in all sorts of colours. But Antola is a yellow one:





I'm thinking of using a pink button without holes for the nose. But so far I've only managed to find a round one at the local sewing store and it needs to be oval. Perhaps I'll have more luck at the cloth market on Wednesday. Still need the cloth for the clothes he's wearing. I made a nose out of clay just in case, perhaps the clay one will look better in the end.

As for the muzzle jaw wrinklyness, turned out I need to connect the left and right seam where it folds inwards into the mouth xD it now looks clean!  I was already so surprised because I followed the tape pattern.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 11, 2013)

That's good. :3 I know what a Zafara is so I know what you're trying to do with the tail (I want to make a partial of Tor myself in the future X3). Try working on other pieces of the costume when not working on the head to speed along the process. For the nose, I'd recommend not using a button unless it really looks like a nose. You could use the clay one or use fleece and foam.


----------



## inuraichi (Aug 12, 2013)

I do not know who Tor is, is it your neopet? Or is it Tormund the yellow lupe seen in Neopets: The Darkest Faerie on the PS2? 

I wasn't aware you played neopets haha! My username is usagiraichi, and my sides are inuraichi and poezenmeid, feel free to neofriend me! Yosca is to be an usukiboy usul, Searwen a fearie lutari, Talka a maraquan zafara and Gealis a camouflage aisha. I really like drawing aisha and the aisha's proportions, that's why I own so many haha xD I like to zap my pets so I'm zapping Talka and Gealis until they turn into my dreamies.

I've got some more pets on hendayo, but I'm uninspired for my pink lupe, and my kougra will be a golden superhero! Eartemis I'm just keeping for the collar, I'll move him to inuraichi once my dear frozen accounts are purged, so that I can recreate Fiwawou the speckled aisha and give him the collar. Yoscaa is just an extra, made him when the name Yosca was still taken, and when it got purged I snatched it and was all.. yeah but what to do about Yoscaa now... Not sure what to do with that pet xD

I actually did start working on the other stuff, got restless knowing I couldn't work on the head with the clay not dry yet 

Made the gloves! These pictures are from last night:


Strike a pose!





You want a piece of me?





That's my tongue LOL not my lower lip


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 12, 2013)

Very nice! How's the head coming?


----------



## inuraichi (Aug 13, 2013)

I went to this huuge local hardware store yesterday, sort of like ikea but more for "buy lotsa thisamathat's and doamashizzles" lots and lots and lots of separate parts for all sorts of household objects and anything you install in a house.

Either way I bought some red plastic plug-things there, there were more sturdey ones but I chose the soft plastic because that's more easy for carving. 






I carved out the ending so it can function as an eye-hole and painted em black on the inside. They make good seeing holes for the pupils, because I don't know whether to put the buckram on the inside or outside of the pupil, but either way this gives a nice depth and nice round shape to the eyeholes. Don't pay attention to the eye in the background, it was just a little experiment, which I'm not happy with because the inner part I did with paint and even from a distance the fiber lines from the brush I used are visible on the paint. I have to buy glossy paper in the right shade of blue, unless anyone got a better idea for the eyes? I don't want to use fabric, I want the eye to be shiny!






That's how the eyes look with the eye over the pupil!






This is how the head looks so far! I'm unsure on what to do with the eyes part of the head. Fold the cloth inward 4mm and hot-glue??

I sand-papered the clay nose and teeth yesterday and painted it. So today I can gloss it. (hopefully the stuff I have works LOL) and I also put some dark salmon coloured felt to mimic the palet, though I doubt anyone's going to look upwards into the mouth haha xD

Tomorrow I'm going to the cloth-market! To buy the red and black fabric for the cloths and yellow ribbon for the decoration. AND to buy clicky-buttons to click the neck since the cartoon has a very big head and slim neck, and elastic for the jaw, and a strap-thing to serve as belt for the clickybuckle-thing (lovely when you don't know the words of things...) but I'm unsure about the sweater....
I was planning to make a sweater originally, but then I got the advice to make separate sleeves. At first I thought making a sweater would be easier, but then I saw a vid of a partial commission and the lady put elastic on the back area of the arms to connect them, making for flexibility in movement. I thought that's pretty neat so now I kind of want to do that haha.

LOL I kind of look like a yellow animaniac!!! xD

Clicking the neck to the yellow fur shirt would be prettiest I think? Since it's short fur if it overlaps that doesn't look good... I'd have to finish the head and shirt first and then tape my neck all the way from the sweater opening to the head to get a good pattern...


----------



## Misomie (Aug 13, 2013)

Yup, Tor from the video game. :3 I have to decide on which armor and sword combo I want to use with him. And I also want fursuits of some of the other characters in the game. ;D

I'll probably check out your accounts once I go back on, probably after house sitting. I'm a little mad at neo because I'm having difficulties accessing my some of my accounts. 

For your character's neck I'd recommend using whatever material you're going to use for the muzzle on the front of the neck to stick with the character's concept. 

For the eyes, I'd put the buckram over the circles you made and then put the white cutout on top of that. For the eye color, you could either draw a ring around the buckram or on the white. If you want shiny eyes, try this: get some plastic thing material (clear), and cut a hole out that is the pupils' size. Layer this over the whites of the eyes, and glue it down using clear glue. The shininess will then be over the majority of the eye and won't fog up. I need to find an example on where I saw this done. 

For installing the eyes, just glue them in and then glue the fur into place around them. You might want to add eyeliner by using black foamies. 

I'd definitely use sleeves instead of a full on shirt. They'll save you loads of time.


----------



## inuraichi (Aug 13, 2013)

Oh that's cool  too bad we live so far apart, it would be cool to see 2 or more neopets fursuiters together! I promised myself to go to Alcon in the UK next year though!

Well the shirt is going to be there since he wears a kimono-thing so the belly is visible.  So making a sweater would take less time, but I think making shirt and sleeve separate of the yellow fur gives me the opportunity to make a more slender body without limiting my movement. 

Antola actually differs from the mainstream zafara. His neck/belly area isn't the same as his muzzle when I look at pictures tnt drew of him. More importantly, he has no spikes!!! I think it's done on purpose for character design, since the zafara girl on fearielands team does have the spikes and fur difference.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 13, 2013)

Maybe in the way future I'll go overseas to a UK convention. It'll be a long while though. XD (I haven't even gone to a furry convention yet, lol)

Yeah, that's another advantage to just making sleeves, you keep his slender form. It shouldn't be too hard to sew the fur in with the shirt. 

I haven't looked at his design to closely because I usually play for KI. However I might switch to DC next time around because I got bored with Dasher retired. ._. (I haven't played the AC in these last two years....)


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 13, 2013)

For the eyes, I highly recommend making them round instead of flat, it requires a little more work but the overall finish looks much better.


----------



## inuraichi (Aug 14, 2013)

It's cardboard so it will shape along with the round foam on the head. If I can find plastic at the stores today I'll cover it in plastic as well. I'm a little worried about the wig and the buckram. I was supposed to get the buckram today. And yesterday I got a mail from the wig provider asking me if my wig had arrived yet because they were worried about my shipping batch.

I just hope all goes well, would be a shame if I got my cosplay-fursuit finished in time but lack the proper materials to finish the head.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 14, 2013)

In case of emergency, instead of buckram, buy crochet material or find another material that's see-through (just go to your fabric store and hold random material up to your eyes, multiple layers of mosquito mesh works as a sub). For the wig, I've been thinking of a way that'll work for own wig. I want to try using the yarn tail method to make a custom wig. You might want to try this just in case there are wig problems.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 14, 2013)

Don't use buckram. If you're planning to wear this suit for many years, get a material that won't warp under the ink or colors after a while.
Unless black buckram exists.
Then you're ok.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 15, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Don't use buckram. If you're planning to wear this suit for many years, get a material that won't warp under the ink or colors after a while.
> Unless black buckram exists.
> Then you're ok.



So there's a better material to use than buckram? What is this material you speak of?


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 15, 2013)

inuraichi said:


> It's cardboard so it will shape along with the round foam on the head. If I can find plastic at the stores today I'll cover it in plastic as well. I'm a little worried about the wig and the buckram. I was supposed to get the buckram today. And yesterday I got a mail from the wig provider asking me if my wig had arrived yet because they were worried about my shipping batch.
> 
> I just hope all goes well, would be a shame if I got my cosplay-fursuit finished in time but lack the proper materials to finish the head.



I wouldn't recommend using cardboard in any costume that's meant to last. Unless of course, you'll only be wearing it once or twice.

Also, things in general look alright, but the fur on your hands is facing the wrong direction. If you stroke your arm from your shoulder down to your hand, that's the direction the fur should be flowing. Think of it this way: any limb or appendage sticking out from the body has fur growing from where it's attached, to the tip of the limb. This goes for arms, legs, ears, and tails. 

The head is the exception, though, since the hair starts from the nose/face area and flows back towards the body.

Also, if you don't want fabric for the black part of the eyes, perhaps you could use the lenses from some sunglasses. I'm not sure how exactly you'd fit them in there, but it's just an idea. You might want to test potential eye materials with a camera flash, too, to see if people can see through them in photos.

For the nose, I think either pink clay, or fleece would be good. (That muzzle material isn't fleece, by the way. I think it's velour... Still looks nice, but I think velour may be even less forgiving than fleece when it comes to wrinkles. But it doesn't pill!)

I know how stressful it is to try to make a costume before a deadline... Hang in there!


----------



## inuraichi (Aug 15, 2013)

I figure since the cardboard and gloss paper is glued against the foam and fully covered in a layer of hard see through plastic it'll last for a veeery long time. I think of it as putting a piece of paper through a plastification machine. Except this plastic is more sturdy than those widdle plastic sheets. Though all suggestions on what kind of shiny materials to use for the eyes are welcome. 

Can I call you mr. exe? I found out about the fur on the hand thing yesterday when I tried on the arm I made, I was all "oops" but gloves are a pain to make so I'm just going to leave it as is. If I'm too bothered by it and finish the costume in time I can always re-make them in the correct direction. The take a picture of the plastic over the eyes before applying is a brilliant idea! Thanks so much I'm going to try it out today and hopefully it'll look good!

The nose is clay, painted pink, and glossed with asian Clear stuff that I use to gloss the lips of dolls. It's waterproof so I got myself a really pretty nose exactly how I wanted it!


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 16, 2013)

I think you could also use white plastic containers/bowls for the eyes (cut to size, of course, and not the cheapie throwaway types either.) I've seen other fursuiters use that type of material. Others have used the lids of small trashcans, or old broken fan blades. Basically, any white plastic material, I guess, but most people use plastic bowls since they're already curved.

Actually, Matrices has a tutorial on her site on how to make plastic bowl eyes. You should check out the rest of her stuff too, while you're at it. Maybe you'll find other things that can help you.

Yeah, no use worrying about the hands at this point since you're pressed for time. Like you said, they can always be redone later when you're not in a rush.

What are your plans for the character's outfit, by the way? I'm especially curious about that thing he's wearing on his arm.


----------



## inuraichi (Aug 16, 2013)

Since I'm short on time I'm leaving out the armor. I got this beautiful black cotton fabric for 2 euro's a meter at the market, which I'm using to make the poofy pants. I'm considering making an extra layer inside and filling it with fluff, good idea or bad idea?

I also got this beautiful silk-like red shiny sturdy fabric(much more sturdy than those japanese kimono piyama's I get from ebay) at the same market stand for the kimono thick and pretty golden coloured ribbon for the edges. 

Yesterday I wanted to finish the tail and the ears, but I spent so long glueing the small feathers to the long one I inhaled too much hot glue and got a head-ache. I took an asprin and lied down, but within an hour I managed to get really nauseous. And nausea simply disables me, I can't do anything when I'm nauseas because I'll feel like vomiting with every movement and smell and I'm just super sensitive. Me+nausea=asprin and sleep it off.

So today I'm going to finish the feathery tip of the tail (thank goodness not many feathers left) and make the ears and other arm and hopefully start working on the clothing if I want to get it done by Tuesday. If not I might have to cancel volunteering at the pound to get it done


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 17, 2013)

Ah, sorry for not replying sooner! I wasn't at home for most of today.

I'm not sure about the fluff in the pants. Looking at your references it seems that his pants aren't super-poofy, mostly just loose. Do you have a pattern or tutorial to follow for the pants? Also, either make sure your fabric isn't too see-through (as some fabrics sometimes are), or wear something dark underneath, if the fabric is thin. I know I've thought some fabric would be good for pants, until I realized how thin it was!



inuraichi said:


> Yesterday I wanted to finish the tail and the ears, but I spent so long  glueing the small feathers to the long one I inhaled too much hot glue  and got a head-ache. I took an asprin and lied down, but within an hour I  managed to get really nauseous. And nausea simply disables me, I can't  do anything when I'm nauseas because I'll feel like vomiting with every  movement and smell and I'm just super sensitive. Me+nausea=asprin and  sleep it off.



Ay, breathing in fumes isn't good! Make sure you have proper ventilation when working with stuff like that. Although, I guess you know that now. Sometimes learning things the hard way is the best way, it ensures that you won't forget! ^^;

Do you have patterns for the outfit, or are you just kind of "winging it?"

It's cool how fast you seem to be finishing this thing! I always take forever with my costumes...


----------



## MPF.C18-UNION.04.249 (Aug 18, 2013)

Nice, I think Antola is a pretty good choice. I have never heard of him/her in my life, but still looks like a good character for a Fursuit.


----------



## inuraichi (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm winging it!

And my working speed has decreased seveerly due to the buckram shipping mistake!
She wrote the wrong adress and got it returned!

So the head will be the last thing I finish sadly  

I hope to finish all fur parts of the clothing today and move on to his actual clothing. 
Tail's become real pretty btw, it just needs magnets to keep the pretty feather from falling down xD Ah.. the constantly finding out I need more materials is having me going to the shop pretty much every day.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 18, 2013)

Man, shipping doesn't like you. Never order something really expensive. XD

Did you get your wig? 

Also, do you have any new pics. :3

For work speed, don't do what I did. I sewed a fursuit head while standing in line for Fanime. Though I got it done in time.... Don't do that. It's bad. Seriously, no.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 19, 2013)

inuraichi said:


> I'm winging it!
> 
> And my working speed has decreased seveerly due to the buckram shipping mistake!
> She wrote the wrong adress and got it returned!
> ...



Aw man, sorry to hear abort the shipping situation. In a pinch, you could use cross-stitch canvas. You can find it in craft stores, usually, and it tends to be cheap. The final product is usually not as pretty as with buckram, but you could replace it later.

So is the tail almost done then, aside from the magnets?



Misomie said:


> Did you get your wig?
> 
> *Also, do you have any new pics. :3*



I want to see pictures, too!


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 19, 2013)

Pictuuuuuures.

@Misomie- I was thinking the cross stitch material. Once you color it, oh lawdy can you see.
Just don't add too many paint layers or the pores will clog.


----------



## inuraichi (Aug 20, 2013)

Agh I'm real short on time X_X

gotta do so much since I want to finish it tomorrow, still need to finish up the face (today I'll get the buckram) and make the entire kimono thing!! Not to mention make a neck (I'll have it click to the head and shirt with those clicky things. Since it's a very thin neck)







But looks pretty awesome already  woo!


I called my brother and he told me the wig arrived! I'll be returning home Wednesday evening. gotta run to the stores now to get a magnet for the tail, shoes for the outfit, and red thread for the kimono thing and headband.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 20, 2013)

Sweet! Looks great, though I would advise making the eye holes larger.


----------



## Misomie (Aug 20, 2013)

It's coming along pretty well. :3 When you're wearing tje gloves, keep the arm sleeves over them. The effect is much mpre realistic. :3


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 20, 2013)

That's looking really good! So you just need the neck, nose, hair eyes, and costume now, right?
And what Misomie said, I think it "flows" better when you tuck the gloves in. They'll look less like gloves that way.


----------



## Lexicom (Aug 21, 2013)

That looks awesome. O3O


----------



## inuraichi (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks guys!

I worked on the outfit till the start of the convention, so I don't have any pics of the full outfit yet!

I had some made by the nozlan, so you have to wait for the abunaicon 2013 folder to open up (usually they add more pictures by the day instead of all at once, they take a lot of pictures and edit them all so yeah) you can find their picture folders here

There were also some visitors that took pics of me, so I'm keeping an eye on the local cosplay forums for people who share their pics. 
Overall I had an awesome weekend friday till sunday!  IT was a SAUNA in the suit, all Saterday, but I still couldn't wait to get back into my suit when I left it to dry so I could get dinner and visit Kaya in concert  (he's a real diva)

Gosh it's like I'm re-discovering cosplay all over again, fur-suiting is such a fun experience!

If you're truly dying to see, you can see me for like, 1 whole second at 2:48 here and another second at 1:12 in the far away bg here


----------



## Misomie (Aug 30, 2013)

That's what I did with a fursuit head. I sewed the whole thing while waiting in line and then finished it up in the hotel room. XD

The little clip I saw looked pretty good. :3

Come on, post more pictures. XD


----------



## inuraichi (Sep 4, 2013)

FINALLY

Someone sent me a picture!!!!!!






I moved so it's not sharp but THANK GAWD!!!!! A PICTURE!!!! AFTER 1 week and 3 days of waiting FINALLY!!!

In a few days awesomesauce pictures will appear on Nozlan.com
Since the con I been visiting the site EVERY DAY and on multiple times a day because I want the pictures so badley!!!

Next con i'm going to camera whore like my life depends on it. >.>; it's no fun when you remember 6 pictures being taken and nobody posts them >.>;


----------



## Misomie (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice. :3

About trying to get your pictures taken, I get mine taken somewhere in the double digits (possibly triple) but usually only find a handful of pictures. People are just lazy.


----------



## inuraichi (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks ^_^

AND YAY! Nozlan posted the pictures!!! 




















I now see that for pictures I need to tilt my head up xD tilting it down only increases the "I'm looking down" effect xD


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Sep 8, 2013)

That looks pretty good! 

One thing though... ^^;

Maybe, if you decide to redo the eyes, you should have the white highlight overlap the pupil at least a little bit. Eyes usually tend to look a little more "lively" that way, I think.
So is that nose the clay one you made? It looks really smooth and shiny!

How many other (non-fursuit) cosplays have you made before, by the way?


----------



## inuraichi (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks ^_^

Sadly the vision is already pretty limited through the pupil, so if I cover even more of it up I'll be more visually impaired haha xD
And yup! It's the clay nose! I clay'd it, then sand papered it, then painted it, then sandpapered it again, painted it, and then glossed it and glued it on 

The only adjustments I'm planning for this fursuit is perhaps cutting more off the pony, because the part next to the ear is too long. I left it that length because i thought it would go under the ear, but it falls in front of it automatically. Gonna change the neck a bit, and sew up the feather higher or buy a strong enough magnet (the ones I bought lost all functionality when 2 pieces of fur were in-between) also thinking of making a yooyuball as prop and perhaps make the armor.

I made about 4 cosplay costumes I think?


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Sep 8, 2013)

That came out really well considering the time frame you had. There could be improvements when you get time, though.


----------

